# PA State Rep Jamie Santora (R) Needs to be Voted OUT he is Anti-2A



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FROM ARTICLE;

Pennsylvania State Rep. Jamie Santora (R-163) is pushing a ban on private gun sales nearly identical to the ones Michael Bloomberg-funded Moms Demand Action pushed in Washington state, Maine, and Nevada.

Santora's bill would bar the private sales that Americans have enjoyed since the Second Amendment was ratified in 1791 and would require that every sale be processed in front of an agent of the government via a background check.

Pennsylvania Republican Pushing Ban on Private Gun Sales - Breitbart

Patriots of PA, vote this Anti-Constitutionalist out of office!

Patriots of The USA, continue to expose these RINO's and VOTE THEM OUT EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bastard's not in my district. I live in one of the top thirty counties in the US for gun ownership. Delaware county (Philadelphia) is where this demonic rat is located. I personally believe PA would be better off if we could ceed that part of the state to New Jersey.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------

